# Troubleshooting wizard will not work



## Bretlynn (Nov 25, 2010)

Every time I try to troubleshoot ANYTHING, I get an error window saying" An error occurred while troubleshooting. The troubleshooting wizard can't continue. 
view details: Package ID: Search Diagnostic
Path: C:\windows\diagnostics\system\search
Error code: 0x80131700
Source: Engine
User: xxxxxx
Context: Elevated
I am using Windows 7.
My computer is an Acer aspire 5538
Can anyone help with my issue?


----------



## robes3393 (Jan 26, 2009)

What type of virus protection are you using on your computer?


----------



## itsallinthecar (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm getting the same error and I'm running Norton anti-virus...


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Have a read of these articles, they may contain the solution you are looking for
http://social.answers.microsoft.com...s/thread/bb0aeab7-f75c-45b6-a33c-79b886955261

http://social.answers.microsoft.com...s/thread/6db2a519-0e2a-47cb-a7c1-35260abfb882

Error code 0x80131700 is usually relevant to the old version of .NET Framework installed on your system. By default, the built-in version of Micorosoft .NET Framework is 3.5.1. You can reinstall Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 through the following steps:

1) Click the Start and type: features in the Search box.
2) Select "Turn Windows Features on or off " and click Enter.
3) Find Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5.1 and uncheck the box.
4) Restart the computer.
5) Repeat the step 1) to step 2.
6) Check the box before Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5.1.
7) Restart the computer.

Or you can download the Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5.1 package and install it.


----------

